# قوة التسبيح



## استفانوس (26 أغسطس 2007)

*طعام وتعزية ((قوة التسبيح))*

[q-bible]*مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّع ِأَسَّسْتَ حَمْدًا بِسَبَبِ أَضْدَادِكَ، لِتَسْكِيتِ عَدُوٍّ وَمُنْتَقِمٍ.*​
[/q-bible]

عندما نتصفح مزامير داود نجده يُشير كثيرًا إلى أعدائه
حقًا فما كان أكثر أعداؤه
كان الأعداء يتتبعونه بشكل دائم.... يُحيطون به، 
ويُلاحقونه محاولين تدميره
غير أن داود عاش وبقى حيًا وأصبح ملكًا منتصرًا
وذلك لأنه عرف كيف يتعامل مع أعدائه
وعرف سر الانتصار عليهم فلم يواجههم بقوته الذاتية
وإنما استحضر ضدهم قوة وحضور الرب ........
وكيف كان داود يفعل ذلك؟ 

إن واحدة من تلك الطرق كانت قوة التسبيح
وهذه القوة كانت مؤسسة من قِبَل الرب نفسه، لأن داود يقول:



[q-bible]*مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّع ِأَسَّسْتَ حَمْدًا بِسَبَبِ أَضْدَادِكَ، لِتَسْكِيتِ عَدُوٍّ وَمُنْتَقِمٍ​*​

[/q-bible]

ألا ترى معي
أن الأطفال هم أضعف البشر؟ 
وأبعد ما يكون عن مواجهة الأعداء والانتصار عليهم؟ 
لكن من المُدهش أنه حتى لو كان التسبيح صاعدًا من قِبَل الأطفال
فإنه قادر على تسكيت عدو ومُنتقم. 
والكتاب يقول صراحةً إننا نحن أيضًا مُحاطون بالأعداء
ولكنهم أعداء روحيون
إنهم أجناد الشر الروحية في السماويات. ورئيس هذه الأجناد الشريرة هو «العدو المُنتقم». إنه الشيطان بعينه.
إنه المُشتكي.
إنه ذاك الذي يُظهر كل أخطائنا أمام الله، ويشوِّه صورتنا بقدر ما يستطيع. 


ويحتال ليوقعنا بكل حبائل المكرِ 
كملكٍ ساطعٍ نورًا ليستهوينا بالنظرِ 
يُزين الشرَ بالدر وهامَ الظلم بالفرقدْ 
وجيدَ الإثمِ بالماسِ وعينَ الإثمِ بالاثمدْ ​ 
ولكن .. 
كيف نستطيع أن نُسكته؟ 
لقد شرح لنا داود الطريقة، فقد أخبرنا أن الرب قد أسس حمدًا من أفواه الأطفال والرُّضع لكي يُسكت عدوٍ ومُنتقم. إن الشيطان يسمع تسبيحنا الصاعد
ليس من أفواهنا فقط
إنما من قلوبنا أيضًا، فتموت الشكوى على فمه في الحال
ولا يجرؤ على مقاطعتنا لتقديم شكواه
فنستمر نحن في تقديم سُبحنا وحمدنا وروائح سرورنا دون مُعطل ... 
إننا بالتسبيح نحرك قوة الله ضد مقاومينا وأعدائنا.
صلاتي
ليتك تحفزني يا رب لكي لا أتوقف عن التسبيح لشخصك العظيم
فأغلب كل أعدائي وأُسكت العدو وأحيا منتصرًا كل أيامي حياتي​ 
امين​


----------



## فادية (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: طعام وتعزية ((قوة التسبيح))*



استفانوس قال:


> صلاتي
> ليتك تحفزني يا رب لكي لا أتوقف عن التسبيح لشخصك العظيم
> فأغلب كل أعدائي وأُسكت العدو وأحيا منتصرًا كل أيامي حياتي​
> امين​


 

امين يا رب امين 
شكرا عزيزي استيفانوس على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sunny man (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قوة التسبيح*

ليتك تحفزني يا رب لكي لا أتوقف عن التسبيح لشخصك العظيم
فأغلب كل أعدائي وأُسكت العدو وأحيا منتصرًا كل أيامي حياتي

شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## K A T Y (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قوة التسبيح*

*موضوع رائع استفانوس*

*ربنا يباركك ويحفظك*​


----------



## lousa188114 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قوة التسبيح*

فالتسبيح هو قوة عظيمة ومفتاح لسماء المسيح 
سبحوا الرب يا جميع الامم ولتباركة كافة الشعوب 
شكرا اخي استفانوس علي الموضوع الجميل والرب يسوع يكون معك دائما


----------



## peace_86 (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قوة التسبيح*

*يتمجد إسم الرب..
شكراً عزيزي على موضوعك*


----------



## استفانوس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قوة التسبيح*

اشكر الاخوة الاحباء
واصلي ان تكون دائما شفاهنا معترفة باسمه


----------

